

PoC || GTFO Episode 8 [pdf] - ewams
http://ewams.net/pocorgtfo/pocorgtfo08.pdf

======
ewams
Articles from this wonderful episode presented by the honorable Pastor Manul
Laphroaig.

Backdoors from Compiler Bugs

A Protocol for Leibowitz

Reprogramming a Mouse Jiggler

Exploiting an Academic Hypervisor

Weaponized Polyglots as Browser Exploits

On Error Resume Next for Unix

Sing Along with Toni Brixton

Backdooring Nothing-Up-My-Sleeve Numbers

Building a Wireless CTF

Grammatically Correct Encryption

